# Camping at Cades Cove last week (pic heavy)



## contender* (Jul 11, 2009)

Spent the week at the Cades Cove campground last week, had a great time! Campground is nicely set-up. Hope to get back up there for a couple days in the fall or winter.
Just a few of the pics. Lots of bears and deer with little ones. Lots and lots of fuzzy horns!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Even saw a sow with three cubs..


----------



## fredw (Jul 11, 2009)

Great pics.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jul 11, 2009)

Great pictures !!!!!


----------



## clown714 (Jul 11, 2009)

looks like you had a great time.

thanks for sharing.

clown


----------



## Jighead (Jul 13, 2009)

Beautiful place up there, we make it a point to drive the loop anytime we are in the area.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 14, 2009)

Gotta love the Cove.  One of these days I'll pull the camper up there.


----------



## contender* (Jul 14, 2009)

Bear Hunter said:


> Going to Gatlinburg next week for a week what was the best time of day for seeing bears when you were there?



Bears were pretty much all day and helter skelter all over the cove. We spent five days going through at least three times a day. Early morning (and I don't mean after you stop at the pancake house for breakfast, I'm talking day break) is the best time to see the does with fawns, late evening (8-dark) is the best time to see the big bucks.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 14, 2009)

great shots I've never see anything like that when We've been there


----------



## DSGB (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice pictures!

We were there the first week of June. There weren't any fawns running around then, but we saw plenty of bears.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jul 15, 2009)

cades coves is a awesome place, i love it up there.............great pic's


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 15, 2009)

Gotta love the Cove! Been going up there since I was a lil'n! There are some absolute HAMMERS roaming the woods up there...


----------



## tmelrod (Jul 19, 2009)

Going to raft the nantahala in the morning then on up to Cherokee . Then swing through Cades Cove on the way home. Great pics!


----------



## Tall Tines (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome pixs, I love to ride thru with the family.
You never know what you will see!!!


----------



## papasmurff (Jul 22, 2009)

not fair, i havent been able to get there this year.  great pics


----------



## Jighead (Jul 22, 2009)

We will be up there this weekend. Hope to get some great pics also


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 22, 2009)

Had to call the wife in here, she loves that place .Thanks for sharing !


----------



## GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN (Dec 25, 2009)

*Cades cove*

THANKS FOR THE PICTURES, THAT IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE PLACES TO GO, I'V BEEN AT LEAST 10 TIMES AND WILL GO AGIN SOMETIME. IF THIS PLACE DON'T GET, YOU CAN'T BE GOTTEN.


----------



## F15Budman (Dec 30, 2009)

Where's it at?


----------



## NC Hunter (Dec 30, 2009)

F15Budman said:


> Where's it at?



Cades Cove, Tennessee. It's in the Great Smoky Mountain National Park.

http://www.smokymountainnavigator.com/index.asp?mid=69&mid2=193

It's a great place to enjoy watching wildlife. If you come up you have to schedule a day to go to Cataloochee in North Carolina and see the elk.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nz4hBE2cr28&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nz4hBE2cr28&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

